# Robins Cinema, Camberley - May, 2012



## daimo_45 (May 2, 2012)

Very impromptu visit to the Cinema.

Opened in august 1932. On the 15th May 2003, Camberley's last remaining original cinema drew it's screen curtains for the last time.

Scum set fire to the ground floor (snooker hall) in 2006. 




IMG_2754 by Daimo_45, on Flickr



Fire damage by Daimo_45, on Flickr



Cinema projector by Daimo_45, on Flickr



Cinema seat row H by Daimo_45, on Flickr



Cinema seat row H by Daimo_45, on Flickr



Cinema projector by Daimo_45, on Flickr



Cinema seats by Daimo_45, on Flickr



Cinema projector by Daimo_45, on Flickr


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 2, 2012)

Nice looking place! 

That last shot looks like a murder scene!


----------



## urbanisle (May 2, 2012)

The pictures are as crisp as the cider i am drinking ! Nice post like it


----------



## kellisurbex (May 3, 2012)

Brilliant pics looks great


----------



## strider8173 (May 3, 2012)

You knob you went without me.


----------



## KingRat (May 3, 2012)

My first ever trip to see a movie was to this place. Jungle Book (yes I'm that old). That's f'kn heartbreaking.

Cracking pics btw.


----------



## strokesboy21 (May 3, 2012)

very good pics wish we had stuff like this in plymouth just a shame scum set fire to it


----------



## Ratters (May 3, 2012)

Great stuff - Cool place & piccies


----------



## Trippynet (May 3, 2012)

Would be nice to see the original pictures without all the HDR effects added. It's hard to make out what half the things are because they've been photoshopped within an inch of their lives!


----------



## flyboys90 (May 3, 2012)

Great photos, still some treasures there!


----------



## perjury saint (May 3, 2012)

Nice! Shame some git had to torch it eh!!


----------



## heeftmeer (May 3, 2012)

Wonderfull place


----------



## onthebusescrazy (May 3, 2012)

Brillant find there mate


----------



## daimo_45 (May 3, 2012)

Thanks, peeps! 

Strider8173, I know we were meant to go but some people came down from Cambridge for Pyestock and had a few hours to burn after so just picked up the cam and went (unplanned).

kingRat, did you see the snooker hall? Here it is 45 years later!

Trippynet, great first post! Actually, pics 1,4,5 & 7 aren't HDR and I don't own photoshop. If you don't like it, maybe you can go there and take pics to add to your big index of reports!


----------



## MonkeyDan (May 3, 2012)

Trippynet said:


> Would be nice to see the original pictures without all the HDR effects added. It's hard to make out what half the things are because they've been photoshopped within an inch of their lives!



Look quite crisp and clear to me! Everyone has there own styling - i'd say this was pretty subtle HDR tbh! Nice set Daimo, for the life of me can't remember my DP account details so had to start a new one :-S


----------



## strider8173 (May 3, 2012)

It's fine I'll do My own explore.... With blackjack and hookers.


----------



## nelly (May 3, 2012)

Nice!!! Liking!!!


----------



## a_little_feisty (May 3, 2012)

Great pics!


----------



## KingRat (May 3, 2012)

Trippynet said:


> Would be nice to see the original pictures without all the HDR effects added. It's hard to make out what half the things are because they've been photoshopped within an inch of their lives!




What an odd way to introduce yourself on the boards!!


----------



## Trippynet (May 4, 2012)

Sigh. Just because I'm new (I have lurked here for a while mind you), I'm obviously not entitled to an opinion. :-|

The none HDR ones do look very good indeed. For the HDR ones though, it depends on how you view the images. As an artwork, the HDR adds an interesting effect to the images. So if you're looking at these images purely for artistic purposes, that's fair enough. If however you're wanting to look at how the scenes actually look, then the HDR (to me) becomes a rather unwelcome distraction. Like I say, depends on what you're looking for out of the images I guess!

Oh, and "Hi" by the way!


----------



## KingRat (May 4, 2012)

H'llo again, You're more than welcome to an opinion, that's not the issue, I think it's the way your opinion came over. There's nothing wrong in speaking your mind, just .... perhaps ...... 'tone it down' a little? Perhaps I'm speaking out of turn. Feel free to stick a post in Introductions if you llike and we can continue this discussion there. This is a report and needs to stay as such. xx


----------



## nelly (May 4, 2012)

Ah. The HDR debate rears its head again. 

Look at it this way, HDR is a bit like brussel sprouts, I hate them and if I was dying of starvation would rather eat my own bodily waste, Mrs Nelly however loves them!!

See!!


----------



## Priority 7 (May 4, 2012)

Trippynet said:


> Would be nice to see the original pictures without all the HDR effects added. It's hard to make out what half the things are because they've been photoshopped within an inch of their lives!



Oh joy here we go "HDR is for people who are shite at photography yada yada yada" I like the shots they look good and perfectly crisp to view. Just because you don't like HDR doesn't mean it isn't a viable photo technique ..maybe hop down specsavers buddy then come back and make sure you got the right forums  .
Nice work Daimo love the projector shot


----------



## KingRat (May 4, 2012)

nelly said:


> Ah. The HDR debate rears its head again.
> 
> Look at it this way, HDR is a bit like brussel sprouts, I hate them and if I was dying of starvation would rather eat my own bodily waste, Mrs Nelly however loves them!!
> 
> See!!





Priority 7 said:


> Oh joy here we go "HDR is for people who are shite at photography yada yada yada" I like the shots they look good and perfectly crisp to view. Just because you don't like HDR doesn't mean it isn't a viable photo technique ..maybe hop down specsavers buddy then come back and make sure you got the right forums  .
> Nice work Daimo love the projector shot



Guys, we're taking away from the report, can we keep things down a bit pls? xx


(f'king hell, hark at me !!)


----------



## nelly (May 4, 2012)

KingRat said:


> Guys, we're taking away from the report, can we keep things down a bit pls? xx
> 
> 
> (f'king hell, hark at me !!)



Art will always attract positive AND negative critique. 

Personally I think its a cracking report, as I said in my first post


----------



## Priority 7 (May 4, 2012)

Sorry dad!! I was just reacting to someone joining not even saying hi prior to critiquing someones photo's... but as mentioned top shots Daimo keep em coming...


----------



## MonkeyDan (May 4, 2012)

Hmmm maybe I should get an introduction up too


----------



## KingRat (May 4, 2012)

Priority 7 said:


> Sorry dad!! I was just reacting to someone joining not even saying hi prior to critiquing someones photo's... but as mentioned top shots Daimo keep em coming...



I'll give you "Dad"


----------



## wherever i may roam (May 5, 2012)

Am not a lover of HDR but i do like the projector shots...

Nice work...


----------



## prettyvacant71 (May 8, 2012)

strider8173 said:


> You knob you went without me.



thats funny!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (May 8, 2012)

is there gona be a fight?


----------

